# One Room Building Any Guesses as to Purpose?



## ajarb (Aug 18, 2010)

Found this little structure whilest walking near Cropwell Bishop in Nottinghamshire this August. Does anyone have any ideas as to what it might have been? I would guess it was built sometime between the 1920's-1960's judging by the style it has double doors in the front and a single door at the side leading out onto a concrete area with bolts sticking out of the ground. And it was just sat on the edge of a field.

Whole structure from aproach (East side)






East Elevation





Concrete Base on East side showing threaded bar sticking out





Strange trough (drain?) in the floor





Vandals have even managed to smash the air bricks!





Veiw from the windows





Alot of ivy inside





And nettles at the door





And thats all, any ideas what it is/was, photos can be found here http://s893.photobucket.com/albums/ac133/ajarb/Mini Urbex/


----------



## zimbob (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd say it was certainly WW2 construction from the look of it...

Anything else round about, concrete bases etcetera?


----------



## Walrus75 (Aug 18, 2010)

Do you have a Flash Earth or any other map locattion by chance? T'would make things a lttle easier to suss out it's function.
The 'trough' looks as though it was a channel for electrical cabling/services.


----------



## RichardB (Aug 18, 2010)

There's nothing in the DoB database near Cropwell Bishop (apart from a demolished pillbox) RAF Tollerton is a few miles to the West but I don't think you would describe it as being near Cropwell Bishop.


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 19, 2010)

My money would be on this being connected in some way to the cement working/gypsum mining operations that went on in this part of the world in the early 20th cent. A Heritage Gateway Link might prove useful?

http://www.heritagegateway.org.uk/Gateway/Results_Single.aspx?uid=1465674&resourceID=2

There is a pillbox record, that is on Heritage gateway that is not on DoB
http://www.heritagegateway.org.uk/Gateway/Results_Single.aspx?uid=1416778&resourceID=2


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 19, 2010)

The quality of the brickwork and the detailing of the concrete lintels and cills indicate that this is not of WW2 origins, more likely 1920-1935 ish. The cast concrete 'plaque' base over the double door opening could indicate original ownership by a public utility or large company - I have seen similar buildings that were originally generator houses for borehole pumps and one that housed a control set up for a transmitter repeater station. A search of the inter-war years large scale OS maps for the area should reveal the building's intended use.


----------



## krela (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah inter war, and those troughs in the floor look like a generator set would ones have been there.

Looks a little like a radio repeater station to me.


----------

